# smb:// + konquerer = "Protocol not supported" ?

## Larcen

Any ideas to the answer to the equation of my subject? This is my second Gentoo install on a second computer, but I don't recall running into this problem on my other install.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ateo

Did you compile kdenetwork with samba support (set samba in your USE flags)? Is samba installed?

----------

## Larcen

Yes and Yes. Should I try remerging kdenetwork? And do USE="samba" and try again?

----------

## Larcen

Alright, so I unmerged kdenetwork and I emerged it again. Not only is samba in my make.conf, but I even used it from the command line. Still get the same error.  :Sad:  I even tried mimicing my home directory from the other machine, and get the same error. But I just thought of something. Using fluxbox to do this, instead of being inside kde, would that cause it? And if so, is there a work around, fix, or simply a better way to browse shares?

----------

## stickboy2642

You need to have "SMB file system support" compiled into your kernel (either directly or as a module).  It can be found under filesystems->network filesystems.  If you compile it as a module, be sure to include it in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.x file so that it gets loaded on boot.

----------

## Larcen

SMB is configured into the kernel as a module. I loaded it with modprobe, and it is loaded according to lsmod: smbfs  :Sad: 

----------

## stickboy2642

I think the one that you need to emerge again may be kdebase.  That is the package that I needed to emerge to get kde going.  In fact, I just checked and I don't even have kdenetwork on this system.

Try bringing down kdebase again and see if that works.

As for your fluxbox question, I use fluxbox on my system, and can still browse shares with konqueror with no problems.  There are other utilities that are designed to do this (LinNeighborhood), but none seem to be as efficient as konqueror.

----------

## Larcen

Yea, it's very very seldom I use kde, I use Flux 90% of the time. I'll try remerging kdebase and see if that fixes it. On my personal computer, I use flux and have no problem browsing shares with Konquerer no matter if under Flux or Kde. Soo.. We'll see.

----------

## Larcen

Even though I have samba as a USE variable, remerging kdebase didn't work. However, USE="samba" emerge kdebase-whatever.ebuild did work. Went into options, selected smb and voila, good as new. Sorta.  :Smile: 

----------

## stickboy2642

Strange... Well, glad you got it working.

----------

## jcksnps4

 :Very Happy:   I can confirm that this does work. It worked for me too. Thanks everyone!   :Razz: 

----------

## codemaker

hmm... that worked for me too. I had samba in my use flags for months! kde was working fine with smb until I tried kde3.4_beta1. I unmerged kde3.4_beta1, reemerged kde3.3.2 (somethings stopped working correctly after 3.4 even thou it is marked as sloted) and smb was gone! 

emerging kdebase with USE="samba" worked.

I am wondering if this is a portage bug...Last edited by codemaker on Thu Oct 27, 2005 12:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pops45042

So what can I do in the case of split ebuilds? I can't do an  *Quote:*   

> emerge kdebase

  because it will complain about every package blocking something else. And if I do  *Quote:*   

> emerge kdebase-meta

  only the meta placeholder package gets emerged, not all the associated packages. 

I've tried adding "smba" to my use flags and afterwards re-emerging konqueror and then restarting kde, but I still get the "protocol not supported" error. 

How exactly did you fix this? It is very unclear to me even after re-reading this post and several others like it.

Thanks,

Paul

----------

